

How Companies Became People a.k.a. the need to change the 1st US Law - wetzeljohn
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140702111720-20747703-the-power-of-words-change-the-1st-us-law

======
wetzeljohn
There is also a petition at [http://wh.gov/lF14K](http://wh.gov/lF14K)

